# Solitaire will not load - Windows 10



## pfmcgrew (Jul 30, 2015)

A rather simple question. I have gone through the registration process for the games but solitaire will not load. What is the problem?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi and Welcome to TSF!

Are you paying the $10 a year subscription cost?

What happens when you open the game?


----------

